# Does e-mail work anymore?



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I am failing to find how to send an e-mail to a member. Is that not working anymore?

Still struggling,

George


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't find that feature either.


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

You mean a PM?


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

No - a conversation is equivalent to a PM. Once upon a time you could discretely and privately email another member - ideal for selling and buying etc.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Dr G said:


> I am failing to find how to send an e-mail to a member. Is that not working anymore?
> 
> Still struggling,
> 
> George


 Agent Mulder let me know if it returns.
I didn't see anything in the FAQ.


----------



## bexleystorme (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad you raised this. Has anyone had any success with the 'start conversations' function?


----------



## Atratr (Aug 9, 2011)

'Conversation' works ok, although i think i have few unreplied messages. I suposse that the members i sent those to decided not to reply or maybe they are still learning the new format.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

conversations work fine, had many, some people may not have notifications alerts (via email) and push notifications enabled (go to your icon click, then click account details there choose " settings" menu, manage your preferences there, scroll down for all)









Preferences







www.saxontheweb.net





email is no longer offered as a feature ( at least not that I can see), this may be to be compliant with the new norms since sending an email will expose you to showing your email ( there was always a warning about this in the older version of the forum)


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes, I looked for it too and it was a feature I liked when people chose to pubish it. Also there was an option to put your web page or facebook page on it. Of course you can always do that in your signature.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

watch out when you put soundcloud or youtube signature, that returns a big blank space under your posts


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Dr G said:


> I am failing to find how to send an e-mail to a member. Is that not working anymore?


AFAIK directly emailing another member is not a feature of the software. The way to contact them is via Conversation, which I have to say seems a lot better that the old PM system as messages are joined together in a ... conversation.

It is strongly advise (and I think agaisnst the rules) to publish email addresses in posts. This will attract spammers to the forum (as well as to your own inboxes)

I have no control over this so, as always, the messenger would appreciate remaining unshot.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Pete I am intrigued by your flag


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> Pete I am intrigued by your flag


You just have to realise that Antarctica is a state of mind.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Pete Thomas said:


> The way to contact them is via Conversation, which I have to say seems a lot better that the old PM system as messages are joined together in a ... conversation.
> 
> I have no control over this so, as always, the messenger would appreciate remaining unshot.


The new PC is definitely better than old PM. Email, think I only used that once anyway.
Can we throw you under the bus just for sport 🤪



milandro said:


> Pete I am intrigued by your flag


Looks like Texas without the star


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

The most interesting feature of the conversations is the one that I've used only once on the café saxophone before, allowing more participants

many claim Antartica to be their own and in the Maritime museum in London-Greenwich they issue passports, it wouldn't surprise me if Pete had one






Antarctica World Passport Office


The Antarctica World Passport Office is opening at the National Maritime Museum. Will you pledge to become a world citizen?




www.rmg.co.uk


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

PigSquealer said:


> The new PC is definitely better than old PM.


I agree. Not only the thread-like format, but the recipient filter, the ability to make a list of starred conversations etc.Very good IMO. Also I believe there is no inbox quota (may need to check that)


PigSquealer said:


> Can we throw you under the bus just for sport


No need, I live under the bus


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

The ... short bus?


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

I think if you list a sales item you should just post your email cryptically as Joeblow69 At Yahoo.com, or whatever your email is so we can contact you.
Cat skinned.


----------



## MM (Feb 2, 2003)

Guess this explains why no one emailed me in reply to my FT post, in which I explicitly requested to be emailed rather than PM'd!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

a very good guess


----------

